# M5 Manual Transmission Announcement



## RONAN (Nov 4, 2003)

On the Autoweek website today, Tom Purves,CEO of BMW NA announced that there will be a manual transmission for the M5 next year. I have an M6 on order so assume it will be on M6 also.
YESSSS!!.. about time too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

But Canada doesn't get it's cars through BMWNA. I thought I heard that this was going to be a BMWNA option only.


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

Canadian cars are shipped directly to Canada through Halifax but BMWNA is running the Canadian operation.There is a corporate office here but they are run by BMWNA in the US.


TD said:


> But Canada doesn't get it's cars through BMWNA. I thought I heard that this was going to be a BMWNA option only.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

Shades said:


> Canadian cars are shipped directly to Canada through Halifax but BMWNA is running the Canadian operation.There is a corporate office here but they are run by BMWNA in the US.


 I thought they were imported through a different importer. Or did that change in the last couple of years.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I'd read that too, that the manual would only be available to US customers. It doesn't really make sense to me though-- if they go through the trouble of engineering it, why not offer it as an option in every market?


----------



## RONAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Talked to my dealer. They expect to get it simultaneously here. I was not really enthusiastic about saying goodbye to the 6-speed on my 645, which is the fourth stick shift BMW I have had in a row, so this makes the M6 just about perfect for me. No runflats,no active steering,no SMG, and a bit more grunt.


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

BMW Canada imports them but they are run by BMWNA in New Jersey.


TD said:


> I thought they were imported through a different importer. Or did that change in the last couple of years.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

That's great news, now I just have to tell my wife to forget about the better house she wants and that were going to put that 90K towards my E60 M5 6MT. :rofl:


----------

